# Russian Arts in Tampa



## Silat Student (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anybody know if there is anybody teaching the Russian Martial Arts around Tampa florida?


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 20, 2004)

The closest I know of is Sonny down in Sarasota. I suggest you contact him, he might know of someone closer or someone to share a ride with. You can find his contact information in the instructor section of the Systema site. Also note that Vladimir Vasiliev will be in Sarasota this weekend for a seminar. If your interested in RMA and haven't met Vlad......well here's your chance. Hope to see you there.

mark


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks alot for the invite but I'm going to Keluarga this weekend. It's a silat conference over in St. Cloud. If I wasn't going to that though I'd probably goto Sarasota. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Marc Bresee (Oct 20, 2004)

We are just 45 minutes away in Sarasota. Classes are M and Th at 7:30-9, T from 7:45 - 9:15 and Sat from 10:30-1:30.  I would recommend the Saturday class to give you a mini-seminar that you will find worth the drive. Rate is $15 per class - no contract required (better rates with). 

Best if you can make Friday, Sat, and Sun this coming weekend since the Vlad will be down for a seminar ...as well as perhaps 8 other instructors. Anyone can email me at elitewood.com for more info.

You will certainly enjoy Sonny with your silat experience. He is experienced at that are and gave it up for SYSTEMA . . .it is the perfect situation for you really . . .other than living in Tampa. But it's not too bad of a drive. There are a couple students that occasionally do it.

See you on the mats (concrete with industrial carpet)    Marc

Oh yea, directions: 75 south to Fruitville exit. Fruitville west to orange (across 301-in downtown). Left on Orange. Left at next intersection. Go around to the back of Boca Bargoons and you will find "Russian Combat Academy" upstairs over Anna's Deli (which is on Orange).


----------

